
Oscar the Cat: Can Reliably Detect Impending Death - Bud
http://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/NEJMp078108#t=article
======
leephillips
Wasn't there a _House_ episode where he debunks exactly this?

~~~
dvhh
I came here for this comment

